# Question about snap in bindings?



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Walto said:


> Do they release when you fall?


They CAN. Which is why leashes are required when using them.



Walto said:


> Why do I rarely see anyone use them?


They're sort of old fashioned. Because of the fact that they can release, they can result in injury more easily. If one leg releases you could twist your knee, if both release your board could run away if not leashed to you. Some people debate the need for highbacks, but straps are considered better for transferring power to the board and keeping it attached to you.



Walto said:


> Does anyone here use them?


I used them a couple times on rentals. I had a really hard time with them. They were convenient, but they felt very loose and I was never in great control. That could be because they were rentals, but I would not buy them.



Walto said:


> Anything better about them as compared to a normal board?


Convenience is the only thing I can think of. But it isn't worth the other numerous trade-offs.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

I used to ride a set of Burton step-ins which had a highback, I did enjoy them. They were not designed to release on their own and never did. I guess the reason I chose to switch to strap bindings is they just seem more secure. Once you get used to straping in with your bindings it really doesn't take that much longer than the step-ins do anyway.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Step-in bindings suck compared to normal strap-ins. You don't have the stiffness, feedback, or response. I've tried them, it just doesn't compare. Burton tried their own system a few years ago only to discontinue them. If Burton can't shovel their step-ins off on the kids who would normally pay $99.99 for an authentic box of dog shit with a 'B' on it, they have to be real garbage.

Step-ins do have the speed and convenience factor, they also have a small, loyal following, but performance-wise, they simply aren't competitive. This is why you see fewer and fewer of them each year. The reason most rental shops use the old switch system (type of step-in) is b/c of the versatility (you generall don't have to switch plate sizes depending on the renter's boot size), the durability (no straps or ratchets to break), and the fact they've already got a lot of money sunk into establishing it as their rental system.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's replies! You answered my questions very well. I used those step-in bindings (as they are called apparently) my first day snowboarding last year. They were a rental and yeah they sucked. I should'nt even acknowledge that day as my first day of boarding since I never got down the hill or turned my board. It was a very painful day.


----------

